# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Verticale lijnen

## Sipkeh

Elke ochtend word ik wakker met verticale rimpels op mijn hoofd. Dit komt waarschijnlijk omdat die kant van mijn gezicht op het kussen ligt. Overdag blijf je ze ook een beetje zien. Ik vind dit wel raar, het lijken net twee grote groeven. Valt hier iets aan te doen? (Zie foto) 25 jr

----------


## Leontien

Ik denk idd dat het van je kussen afkomt. Kun je misschien een kussen vinden die weinig tot geen rimpels achterlaat?

----------

